
Set small winnable goals – Tim Ferris - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/todo_whiz/status/1271444530940829697
======
windy-topology
Two quotes from Tim Ferris: (1)“My quota is two crappy pages per day. I keep
it really low so I’m not so intimidated that I never get started.”

(2) “That’s what I’ve done for my last three books is two crappy pages per
day. That’s all I need.”

